# Galaxy koi male and Lavender EE



## BettaCrzywmn (May 11, 2021)

Just created a log for another successful spawn.
So excited!
Mom, Angelica lavender EE and Dad, Viserion galaxy koi
Mom and dad are busily putting eggs in the bubble nest.


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Awesome!  Update us when fry are born!


----------



## BettaCrzywmn (May 11, 2021)

FishandBirdLover said:


> Awesome!  Update us when fry are born!


Thanks, I will. I learned a lot after my first fry. I think these will be very successful.


----------



## 321233 (May 12, 2021)

That Galaxy Koi is absolutely spectacular! Please update us on the progress of the babies' growth. Excited to see them


----------



## BettaCrzywmn (May 11, 2021)

SakuraNoRaijin said:


> That Galaxy Koi is absolutely spectacular! Please update us on the progress of the babies' growth. Excited to see them


Thank you. I thought he was beautiful too. This fry should be a big one. I think I lost my first fry, but I have learned a lot from that experience.


----------



## 321233 (May 12, 2021)

BettaCrzywmn said:


> Thank you. I thought he was beautiful too. This fry should be a big one. I think I lost my first fry, but I have learned a lot from that experience.


Mistakes aren't a bad thing if we learn from them  I'm rooting for you! Can't wait to see some healthy looking babies.


----------



## BettaCrzywmn (May 11, 2021)

SakuraNoRaijin said:


> Mistakes aren't a bad thing if we learn from them  I'm rooting for you! Can't wait to see some healthy looking babies.


Thank you!


----------



## BettaCrzywmn (May 11, 2021)

BettaCrzywmn said:


> Thank you!


The fry is starting to hatch. Some are already swimming, some are bouncing from bubble to bubble and some are almost out. I tried taking the dad out, but he was not having it. He is running himself ragged spiting the fry back to the nest, not actually in bubbles. Should I just leave him until the morning?


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

That’s pretty normal behavior for a good betta dad. I waited about three days after hatching to remove my male. Until all fry are swimming freely without any help from dad.


----------



## BettaCrzywmn (May 11, 2021)

Thank you! I put him back last night anyway because he was acting frantic. I have babies jumping from bubble to bubble and a couple that are swimming. He is still catching them and blowing the back up to the nest. It looks like this fry is doing really good. He has been a great dad. I will definitely breed him again.


----------



## BettaCrzywmn (May 11, 2021)

Most of the fry are swimming. Some are still eating from their egg sacks, but it looks like at least 90% of the eggs hatched. I just took the male out and put him in his tank. He was a good caretaker. I will definitely use him again.


----------



## BettaCrzywmn (May 11, 2021)

Most of the fry are swimming. Some are still eating from their egg sacks, but


----------



## BettaCrzywmn (May 11, 2021)

All of the fry are free swimming. I lost count at around 75. I think close to 100 hatched and so far have survived. They look like they are doing good


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Do you have a Spawn Log?


----------



## BettaCrzywmn (May 11, 2021)

Yes. Tomorrow I’m going to try and get a count. It will be difficult, some are super active.


----------



## BettaCrzywmn (May 11, 2021)

Fry is growing nicely. I counted around 75 although they are scattered everywhere. I had just fed them when I took the photo, so it’s a little hard to see. A lot of them were at the top. They are one week old today.


----------

